# Older vs Newer



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Does their appear to be a difference between the older or newer snowblowers on how well they perform, last, engine quality, gage of metal, hold their value, etc. etc.

Art

P.S. Older meaning 70's to late 80' to early 90's. Is there a particular brand, model and time period that is a must buy if found in great condition?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

1960's, 70's and 80's vintage, good names to look for:
Ariens
Toro
John Deere
Simplicity
Honda

there are others, but some names are good for some year ranges, and bad for others..Older Cub Cadets can be much better than newer ones..Same with Craftsman..but its easier to just avoid them alltogether unless you really know what you are looking at..

and yes, when it comes to snowblowers it often true that "older is better"
I would take a 40 years old Ariens over a brand-new MTD..and I have! 
Snowblower quality (for all types of OPE, mowers, tractors, etc) has degraded greatly in quality over the past 20 years or so..Good quality stuff, new, is still out there, but its more expensive than many people want to pay..

A $250 30 to 40 year old Ariens can be a much better machine than many brand-new $500 snowblowers..better quality, reliability and longevity, even when factoring in the decades of use they have already performed. yes, I am actually saying a 40 year old snowblower can be better than a brand-new one. the quality then was that good, and the quality now can be that bad. Check out my page, link below, for my experience.

Scot


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have been looking at Gilson's on line, not sure if those would also be in lumped up there with your list.

Art


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gilson is a well respected name in snow blowers as well. The old vs. new comparisons still apply...quality of metal and durability of older stuff is better. MH


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Old blowers*

I'd also add to the list the older Craftsman blowers that have the 536 prefix in the model numbers. Those are the ones that have the Tecumseh transmission in them. IMO they're solid in design and the transmission is an advantage over a friction wheel drive. I've bought, repaired and sold quite a few of them over the past couple of years and have a couple of them I keep as my personal units.

I agree that older units, though usually requiring some repairs or maintenance due to age are usually a more solid unit than most of the newer ones.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

older machines didnt have heated handles, easy steer options or easy directionnal control of the chute.. all these features at the relatively same price point nowadays means manufacturers need to cut costs somewheres else.. thinner metal gets used.. stamped pieces instead of castings.. this is the realities of asking for more without wanting to pay more.. we`re partially to blame for this  lol i mean.. look at large frame machines.. almost gone out of lower end market (find an MTD large frame under 1500 new) why?? because customer demand stated that we wanted lights, heated handgrips, easy steer triggers, one hand chute controls.. and we wanted it cheap.. so we got it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Marty013 said:


> older machines didnt have heated handles, easy steer options or easy directionnal control of the chute.. all these features at the relatively same price point nowadays means manufacturers need to cut costs somewheres else.. thinner metal gets used.. stamped pieces instead of castings.. this is the realities of asking for more without wanting to pay more.. we`re partially to blame for this  lol i mean.. look at large frame machines.. almost gone out of lower end market (find an MTD large frame under 1500 new) why?? because customer demand stated that we wanted lights, heated handgrips, easy steer triggers, one hand chute controls.. and we wanted it cheap.. so we got it


 I will take the old school heavy metal anyday.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

they do have some advantages in build strenght 9 times outta 10


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Most of today's snowblowers, in my opinion, are throwaway. Use them a few years and throw them away. It's also called built in failure. Don't get me wrong. There are some mighty fine machines being made still, but you're going to pay and pay dearly. Don't think you're going to walk into a big box store and buy a quality machine for $500. If you take very good care of it and don't abuse it in any way you may make it last 10-15 yes but honestly, I don't see it happening. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Most of today's snowblowers, in my opinion, are throwaway. Use them a few years and throw them away. It's also called built in failure. Don't get me wrong. There are some mighty fine machines being made still, but you're going to pay and pay dearly. Don't think you're going to walk into a big box store and buy a quality machine for $500. If you take very good care of it and don't abuse it in any way you may make it last 10-15 yes but honestly, I don't see it happening. Feel free to disagree.


micah.. i dont think anyone on here would disagree with that at all! my point was just.. we as costumers asked for this...in a way.. 50 years ago.. we couldnt walk into big box stores and buy a snowblower really.. so something had to change to make that happen.. and big box stores LOVE their profit margins.. units are still sold like that.. who`s paying for that?? everyone who cant afford to drop more than a grand for a machine.. and not everyone can do teir own work.. some opt for `peace of mind`of warrantee... others know a machine in the shop means your shoveling


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Marty013 said:


> micah.. i dont think anyone on here would disagree with that at all! my point was just.. we as costumers asked for this...in a way.. 50 years ago.. we couldnt walk into big box stores and buy a snowblower really.. so something had to change to make that happen.. and big box stores LOVE their profit margins.. units are still sold like that.. who`s paying for that?? everyone who cant afford to drop more than a grand for a machine.. and not everyone can do teir own work.. some opt for `peace of mind`of warrantee... others know a machine in the shop means your shoveling


I agree. I don't have all the bells and whistles though. Don't want 'em. For one thing it only takes me about 1/2 hour on a very bad day, to do all my blowing. If circumstances were different I would more than likely want all the fancy add ons. I just have a little Toro 521 and a couple of ss blowers as well. 
It's too bad though, that many unsuspecting people (uneducated consumers) buy "name brand" products that are only a name. 30% of them are built by "one" company and 30% of them are built by the " other" one. The other 40% are mfd by the good guys that actually make a decent product. I can tell you though, I'll never own a brand new blower as long as there are so many used, quality machines out there, and craigslist is one of my best friends.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

agreed.. except well.. its tempting to get hand warmers lol retrofit maybe.. but go out and buy a cheapo machine just to get those?? not really.. and the best new I could buy wold be Ariens.. and for the bells n whistles I`d like ( not that i NEED em.. just want em) it`s out of my budget.. soo I guess I`ll feed the kids first lol


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Marty013 said:


> agreed.. except well.. its tempting to get hand warmers lol retrofit maybe.. but go out and buy a cheapo machine just to get those?? not really.. and the best new I could buy wold be Ariens.. and for the bells n whistles I`d like ( not that i NEED em.. just want em) it`s out of my budget.. soo I guess I`ll feed the kids first lol


Smart man and a good Dad. Family always comes first.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

I have two snow blowers. A brand new Ariens Deluxe 30 and a 40 or so year old Gravely attachment for my walk behinds. I expect barring an accident I'll never buy another.
I just picked up a used '66 Ariens for my daughter. It's a tank. I will say this, a side by side comparison of the two Ariens shows me the new is still built just as rugged as the older one. This was a general comparison, I know there are differences in bells and whistles. The only disappointment I have with the new Ariens is the thickness of the material used to make the augers. It used to be much thicker but for the most part is thicker than most others.
Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Smart man and a good Dad. Family always comes first.


 " HEY JOE"" you got kid's. just wondering?????


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> " HEY JOE"" you got kid's. just wondering?????


No kids. The good Lord decided that for me but he gave me hundreds of other people's children to look after. ( retired educator  )

*But I do have 7 brothers and sisters! *


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, keep rubbing that retired thing in.....


Someday.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Being retired is like having six Saturdays a week.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Being retired is like having six Saturdays a week.


You *nailed it*, Grunt. That's exactly what it's like. 
I really do enjoy being retired... But, I didn't mean to rub it in.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> No kids. The good Lord decided that for me but he gave me hundreds of other people's children to look after. ( retired educator  )
> 
> *But I do have 7 brothers and sisters! *


WHAT subject did u teach?????


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> You *nailed it*, Grunt. That's exactly what it's like.
> I really do enjoy being retired... But, I didn't mean to rub it in.


Hello Joe. You earned it and have a right to be proud and rub it in. God Bless and good health for a "LONG" retirement.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> You *nailed it*, Grunt. That's exactly what it's like.
> I really do enjoy being retired... But, I didn't mean to rub it in.



I know you were not rubbing it in, and like others have said, you have earned it.

Ohio changed their retirement requirements last year. We have a state ran system, that also serves other public employees. 

We now have to be at least 60 years old, whereas you used to be eligible for retirement with 30 years at any age. Well, if you start like most, at 22, then you could retire at 52. Most though, stayed until 35 years for the increase of final average salary. Now folks will have to teach 38 years, period. And frankly, with that level of retaining teachers in the system, I am not sure how the local school districts will be able to afford all of us old teachers at the top of the scales. I've even had discussions with some school board members, and they aren't sure either. 

Sorry for the rant and sour grapes.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Old school, Old school, Old school. Built to last, companies prided themselves on putting out a quality product. So many things today are built to be used and discarded in a few years. Then cost as much to fix as it is to buy new. You can learn to be wrench. Many sources on the internet make it easy. My small engine repair guy gets 75 bucks an hour (NJ). I can't pay that guy anymore. Change the engine oil (I use synthetic with great results) as required. When storing I run the engine empty. Then pour in about 12 ounces of non ethanol fuel and run that empty to prevent that ethanol varnish build up in the carb.

Many old school snow blowers are still supported very well, parts wise on the net.


----------

